# Waterproof Denim



## llcooljunr

Any thoughts on these? I've seen a couple of the big brand names put them out. Anyone board with these? How's the comfort?


----------



## T.J.

pretty silly if you ask me. i'll stick to real snow pants.


----------



## Guest

I mean, I just thought they were designed to look like jeans, but were still regular snowboard pants. I thought that was pretty cool, like I was looking at a pair dc made, but if they are really just waterproofed jeans, than thats kinda stupid.


----------



## llcooljunr

Yea, I was looking at the DC Warp'd ones they had on WM a couple days ago; they looked alrite. I haven't really seen anyone rockin them too much. I looked at the pair Burton has out...and they're mad expensive.

I'm more afraid of them looking too baggy because the 686 pants I'm currently wearing already look too baggy for my liking most of the time.


----------



## laz167

I have a pair of analogs,theyre actually jeans with a removable lining in the inside.there not really water proof you'll stay dry cause of the lining but if you spend alot of time on the ground they'll definetly get wet.They were about $200 bucks but I got them for $40 which I cant complain.


----------



## Guest

a lot of companies put out a denim look. the majority of them are still a technical outerwear fabric that had been engineered to look and feel like denim(as well as corduroy, houndstooth, twill, etc.) . the dc pant's mentioned above fall into this category.


----------



## Guest

I like real boarding pants better...:dunno:

Most of the time when you see someone in jeans you can tell it's their first time and they have no idea how cold and wet they're about to be.


----------



## Guest

those warp d ARE real snowboarding pants. this post isnt about jeans, its about snowboarding pants designed to look like jeans. i jumped on that WM had last week. The came in yesterday, not sure how warm they will be but they are put together real nice. just baggy enough, nice and light feeling. they achieved the denim look and everything ive heard so far is that they really perform. we'll see.

Material: Exotex 10000
Insulation: None
Waterproof Rating: 10K
Breathable Rating: 5000g
Side Zips: Yes, ankle zips
Venting: Inseam vents
Pockets: 2 Hand, 2 back
Seam Taped: Yes, fully
Waist: Belt loops
Recommended Use: Snowboarding


----------



## llcooljunr

^How baggy are they? Most snowboarding pants I've come across have been too baggy...


----------



## Guest

im a size 34, i got a size small even though it suggests a medium. they fit perfect. i dont know how to gauge bagginess for you, but i guess compared to most they are similar in shit-ass.


----------



## sedition

sparty said:


> Most of the time when you see someone in jeans you can tell it's their first time and they have no idea how cold and wet they're about to be.


Yeah, I always feel bad for those people. It's like, "you have no idea how much your world is going to suck in about 2 hours."


----------



## Guest

If the jeans are waterproof then they should be aight to ride in. I just bought the new Burton Grail Denim Gore-tex jacket and have recently worn it riding the motorbike in the rain and I must say that the jacket kept me dry as a nun on Valentine's day. I'll be rockin it this winter season in NZ. So I'd say that if you wanna cop that style and look fresh it wouldn't hurt to try 'em out. And for looking like a beginner wit dem jeans......n**ga please! 

Riding since the days of Kemper with the Oakley Blades


----------



## Guest

My brother has a pair of dc henshaws and they actually looks pretty dope. Not real jeans thought just looks like it. I would rock them works just like any other snow pants.


----------



## Guest

Sweet... I'm really interested in these denim jean pants. What other brands have them? Anyone know the makes and models in top of their head?


Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Nomis has 10k rated denim. looks steezy as hell.


----------



## Guest

I ordered the Nomis denim pant. I'll let you guys know how it is and take pics when it arrives.


----------

